# Can Sloppyness and plaaying drunk rrock = good muuusic of course Flipper (usa punk)!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

That the waay of the woorld? 


that all i had to says 
Flipper is fun flipper ruleSloppy or not drunk oor nnot, tthere quite catchy
for a noise-rrock band, i hate using the term noise-rock because it is aa term(troww in the kitchen sink)
There is early noise-rock and mid noise-rock and golden days of noise-rock the 80'' think Live Skull Rat atRat R , Ritual tensionn ectt Nyc sceeens of early 80


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There is a bootleg of a Johnny Winter playing a concert drunk. He still plays well, but stops mid-song to talk, and he gets mixed up in his talking, like forgetting what city he is in, and badmouthing a radio station that turns out to be in some other city. Overall, a better experience when he is more on the sober side of things.

Might work for punk rockers, but I have no experience with such.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

There's been a lot of drink going around lately. Speaking of sloppiness, how about some drunk history?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Faces often had a sloppiness which made me wonder if they had hit the top shelf too soon, but in their case it was more of a virtue as they were still good enough to keep it together. I imagine the New York Dolls frequently went on stage totally ripped but again they could probably wing it. It becomes a real problem when singers who often have a lot to say get out of control by showtime and end up derailing the gig - Jim Morrison's Celtic genes should have told him that trying to emulate the likes of Dylan Thomas and Brendan Behan in the drunken mess stakes turned him a clown on stage, not a poet.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen, the winner and champion drunk album of the year for 1975:

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL94gOvpr5yt3Gz94uu1UztA5cD_iIq_k-


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I like Flipper; the one with the bus on it has a song called "Sacrifice" which has a good political message, and is also a comment on Humanity's habit of waging war. They were unusually slow in tempo for the era they were in, which was super-frantic punk. This slowness gives them a kind of bluesy feel. I know that Kurt Cobain liked them.

Can you hear the war cry?
It's time to enlist
The people speak as one
The cattle, the crowd
Those too afraid to live
Demand a sacrifice
They demand a sacrifice
They demand a sacrifice

Can you smell their stinking breath?
Listen to them
Wheezing and gasping and
Chanting their slogans
It's the gravedigger's song
Demanding a sacrifice
Demanding a sacrifice
Demanding a sacrifice
Of your life
A sacrifice
Of your life

Can you see the fresh blood?
Steaming into the soil
As our patriots
Fathers, mothers and lovers
Admire the military style
Praising God and State
Crying tears of pride
For all the fools slaughtered
For the maimed, the dying
And the dead

........................................................................


----------

